# Fasciotomy Upper Arm



## Sparky79 (Feb 11, 2010)

My doctor is doing Decompression fasciotomy but he is high in the upper arm
Even his incision is up near the axilla. 

I have a feeling I am going to have to use an unlisted code 24499 because 24495 is for forearm, with brachial artery.

Thank you


----------



## jfkscindy (Feb 18, 2010)

*Upper Arm Fasciotomy*

Look at code 25020. Decompression fasciotomy, forearm and/or wrist, flexor OR extensor compartment;without debridement of nonviable muscle and/or nerve.  hope that helps!

Cindy CPC


----------



## CJoy0724 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering if you ever found a better code for this, I have one also and was thinking of using 24999 (with 24495 as the comparison code)...25020 doesn't fit as it is in the wrist, not the upper arm...


----------

